# Doctor Who Addicts



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok I've recently been watching Doctor Who Episodes, I've seen some here and there in the past but never got into it due to the fact I never had any time to watch many episodes now that I've got to I am addicted to the show like crack XD and I think its turning me British! lol Also don't the Daleks remind you of INTPs? (no offense they just do)


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow if INFPs were an alien race we would be the Ood! XD Ood - TARDIS Index File, the Doctor Who Wiki


----------



## gorilladiver (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been watching Dr. Who since the early eighty's, starting with the forth Doctor.

"Also don't the Daleks remind you of INTPs?" As an INTP my only response to that statement is...
We are the superior beings! You will obey! _EXTERMINATE!_ _EXTERMINATE! __EXTERMINATE! __EXTERMINATE! __EXTERMINATE!_


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I really enjoy watching the show, but it isn't something I'm really obsessed with...


----------



## Aaron Boal (Jun 2, 2011)

For some reason I prefer David Tarrant as Doctor Who to the new one. Maybe it's the hairdo.


----------



## airship_nebula (Jun 6, 2011)

OMG, I love Doctor Who! I started watching it with Matt Smith and then now I'm watching the beginning with Christopher Eccleston and it's amazing <3 I still have yet to know what an Ood is, but wasn't Nephew from The Doctor's Wife one?


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

airship_nebula said:


> OMG, I love Doctor Who! I started watching it with Matt Smith and then now I'm watching the beginning with Christopher Eccleston and it's amazing <3 I still have yet to know what an Ood is, but wasn't Nephew from The Doctor's Wife one?



lol Idk about the nephew thing start when Christopher Eccleston was doctor and now on David Tarrant Doctor, i'd say Tarrant between the two i have seen is the best so far but I only know of two Doctors XD I just like his personality more, although I am mad they got rid of Rose Tyler >< WHY? Seriously? XD


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

gorilladiver said:


> I've been watching Dr. Who since the early eighty's, starting with the forth Doctor.
> 
> "Also don't the Daleks remind you of INTPs?" As an INTP my only response to that statement is...
> We are the superior beings! You will obey! _EXTERMINATE!_ _EXTERMINATE! __EXTERMINATE! __EXTERMINATE! __EXTERMINATE!_



XD i just love going around acting like a Dalek, I have a friend who is INTP and he reminds me of the Dalek and he talks about removing his feeling so he doesn't have to deal with them xD then i started to watch Doctor Who and then his Nickname became Dalek Supreme XD I think when they mutated the dalek with a human he became an INT/FP XD he had the knowledge of the T but he was using his F at the same time!


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

<---- super Addict XD Watching it right now!


----------



## Aziza (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in love with this show so much. My favourite pairing is Amy/Eleven -they're my OTP (Only true pairing) but I'm also a fan of Rose/Nine, Martha/Ten, Donna/Ten. Also I'm a fan of Rory Williams and River Song. 

And I such a crush on Matt Smith and David Tennant but Matt a little more and a girl crush on Karen Gillan. 

I'm just an all round fangirl. Woohoo!


----------



## Aziza (Jul 23, 2010)

Touk said:


> lol Idk about the nephew thing start when Christopher Eccleston was doctor and now on David Tarrant Doctor, i'd say Tarrant between the two i have seen is the best so far but I only know of two Doctors XD I just like his personality more, although I am mad they got rid of Rose Tyler >< WHY? Seriously? XD


 Just a little correction. It's Tennant, not Tarrant.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm a Whovian. Doctor Who is my all time favourite show.
I prefer the classic episodes to a lot of the newer ones, but I still like the new series. One of my favourite episodes is The Two Doctors, where the second Doctor meets the sixth Doctor. I haven't seen much of Seven's episodes, but I like his first episode where he was mixing a lot of metaphors ("time and tide melt the snowman").

Also, I really hope that the next Doctor will be a lot older than Matt Smith, mainly because there are too many fangirls.

The Daleks seem more like INTJs than INTPs to me.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes I watch Doctor Who. Not really an addict but I do think its pretty awesome.


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

Aziza said:


> Just a little correction. It's Tennant, not Tarrant.


Whoops XD it was late when i wrote that I don't think I was even paying attention! =-= perhaps because i never do XD


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Count me in!

I love Doctor Who! It's my favorite show of all time. I'm started watching episodes with the forth Doctor (Tom Baker).


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

There are a number of INTJ Whoviens, including @Napoleptic, @Monkey Fritz, @lirulin, and @dalsgaard, to name a few.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

dalsgaard said:


>


OHH, YES!

10char


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

I haven't seen enough of the old ones yet, though I caught a few Tom Baker and I liked him. And...the guy with the celery, I know him as Tristan from another show but I can't remember his real name.

The new ones...Eccleston, well, I lost all respect for him when he said he left the show to avoid being typecast as doctor who. Are you kidding? You should be so lucky!!!! I was terribly fond of Tennant - the new one is growing on me though it took a while to get over poor David leaving. I think I read somewhere that the Doctors get a bit younger each incarnation so fangirling may not stop.

Companions - Rose is too emotional sometimes, Martha a bit drippy - though they were in some fantastic episodes - Donna was beyond awesome hilarious and I really like Amy now. River...she gets on my nerves honestly. Sometimes I just pretend she is Summer Glau instead.

Villains - Daleks are frikkin adorable yes, but the weeping angels are the creepiest and the Silence are pretty cool - the Family was pretty creepy awesome though. I find it hilarious that the main recurring villains (Daleks and cybermen) are all about eradicating emotions. It just amuses me. Oh Doctor Who, you are so emotional...

I think I like the Moffat episodes best in general - I have to say I was rather disappointed by Gaiman's. 

Okay that was a lot of text.


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

I only recently caught up on the new series. Haven't watched the old ones since I was a kid, don't remember them at all.

I love the current series though, the Eleventh might not be quite as good as the tenth, but Amy and Rory totally make up for it. Rory started as a bit too much of a dork, and secondary companions don't have a very good history, but now he is just a badass 2k year old centurion.

There are several points in the show that have made my eyes tear up.
The Weeping Angels are just the creepiest thing I've ever seen.
And the latest bit, with River Song? Blew my mind.

Three incredibly rare things, all from one show?
It's right up there with Dollhouse and Firefly in my book.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

I must be the only guy in Denmark who loves Doctor Who. It's never even on TV here, I have to buy the DVD's online 



lirulin said:


> I was terribly fond of Tennant - the new one is growing on me though it took a while to get over poor David leaving. I think I read somewhere that the Doctors get a bit younger each incarnation so fangirling may not stop.


I absolutely loved Tennant too. The new doctors always take time to grow on you, it's a bit of a patience thing. I haven't watched since they changed the Doctor actually, because it requires some time for me to get 'into it'. Is he as good as Tennant would you say?

It's a little weird... The tendency there is in modern TV-shows, where the protagonist gets ever-younger by the year. I'm a bit tired of the emphasis that our age puts on youth.



> I think I like the Moffat episodes best in general - I have to say I was rather disappointed by Gaiman's.
> 
> Okay that was a lot of text.


I became a huge fan of Moffat after episodes like "Blink", "The girl and the fireplace" and "The empty child". The last one being easily one of the most scary Doctor Who episodes I've ever watched.


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

dalsgaard said:


> I must be the only guy in Denmark who loves Doctor Who. It's never even on TV here, I have to buy the DVD's online
> 
> 
> I absolutely loved Tennant too. The new doctors always take time to grow on you, it's a bit of a patience thing. I haven't watched since they changed the Doctor actually, because it requires some time for me to get 'into it'. Is he as good as Tennant would you say?
> ...


The new Doctor won me over by the first episode, really. And I was _very_ skeptical.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

lirulin said:


> The new ones...*Eccleston, well, I lost all respect for him when he said he left the show to avoid being typecast as doctor who.* Are you kidding? You should be so lucky!!!! I was terribly fond of Tennant - the new one is growing on me though it took a while to get over poor David leaving. I think I read somewhere that the Doctors get a bit younger each incarnation so fangirling may not stop.


Seriously?!? It's too late for that. Once a Doctor, always a Doctor.

Eccleston was my least favorite, even before learning that.

Tennant, on the other hand, decided at the age of three to become an actor because of Doctor Who. He only left because he thought that if he didn't, then he would stay way too long.

I've "fallen in love" with both Ten and Eleven.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Eylrid said:


> Count me in!
> 
> I love Doctor Who! It's my favorite show of all time. I'm started watching episodes with the forth Doctor (Tom Baker).


Tom Baker is my favorite, hooray for the Fourth Doctor! Plus you gotta love the scarf:









However, much to my shame I must admit I haven't seen all that much of the show - I've read tons about it, but I've only seen maybe two or three dozen episodes. And, uh...much of my obsession with it is more based on my love for David Tennant. *ahem* :blushed:


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Doctor Who is legendary. I hope there will still be incarnations of the series running in 2063.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

dalsgaard said:


> Doctor Who is legendary. I hope there will still be incarnations of the series running in 2063.


That gives me a great idea for a parody episode: The Doctor goes far into the future and runs into someone watching a new Doctor Who episode, with Doctor 87.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

dalsgaard said:


> I absolutely loved Tennant too. The new doctors always take time to grow on you, it's a bit of a patience thing. I haven't watched since they changed the Doctor actually, because it requires some time for me to get 'into it'. Is he as good as Tennant would you say?


Difficult to say as I am so terribly biased when it comes to these things.
I've noticed less wankfest (humanity is so awesome and inspiring! England is great) with the new guy but that is probably more the writing. I guess...so far I don't care for him quite as much, but I could. Tennant actually made me cry. This series - it's more Rory/Amy that gets to me. I do think he is very good at what he does though.



dalsgaard said:


> It's a little weird... The tendency there is in modern TV-shows, where the protagonist gets ever-younger by the year. I'm a bit tired of the emphasis that our age puts on youth.


I thought it started like that from the beginning.



dalsgaard said:


> I became a huge fan of Moffat after episodes like "Blink", "The girl and the fireplace" and "The empty child". The last one being easily one of the most scary Doctor Who episodes I've ever watched.


Oh god yes, the child. That freaked the hell out of me.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

dalsgaard said:


> I became a huge fan of Moffat after episodes like "Blink", "The girl and the fireplace" and "The empty child". The last one being easily one of the most scary Doctor Who episodes I've ever watched.


Moffat's writing is boss!

Did you know Douglas Adams wrote and co-wrote some episodes? List of Doctor Who writers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

@Touk your thread has officially been invaded.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Eylrid said:


> Moffat's writing is boss!
> 
> Did you know Douglas Adams wrote and co-wrote some episode? List of Doctor Who writers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


what-the-fuck-no-i-didn't-thank-you-thank-you-i-have-to-order-new-dvds-now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

What? The gas masked child was freaky? I missed the memo on that one.

I always found gas masks to be rather cheesy though.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

I've read Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy as well as dirk gently's holistic detective agency, and I've seen so many of Douglas Adams lectures. A mix between him and Doctor Who is like a mix between chocolate cake and extremely awesome sex!


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Monkey Fritz said:


> What? The gas masked child was freaky? I missed the memo on that one.
> 
> I always found gas masks to be rather cheesy though.


I think it was the constant "mommy" that got to me.

But "Blink" is definitely the best one I've seen by Moffat. I thought they'd stopped making science fictions like that: plots you're actually fascinated by that is.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Monkey Fritz said:


> I always found gas masks to be rather cheesy though.


I've wanted one for years...


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

lirulin said:


> I've wanted one for years...


I actually bought one, lol!

Not *exclusively *because of that episode though. I mean, I do have a _life_.....


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

dalsgaard said:


> I've read Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy as well as dirk gently's holistic detective agency, and I've seen so many of Douglas Adams lectures. A mix between him and Doctor Who is like a mix between chocolate cake and extremely awesome sex!


In the process of uploading the radio series to grooveshark if you're at all interested. All 264 tracks.
They had a discombobulated partial collection, so I'm trying to fix it. Lol.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Monkey Fritz said:


> In the process of uploading the radio series to grooveshark if you're at all interested. All 264 tracks.
> They had a discombobulated partial collection, so I'm trying to fix it. Lol.


I'm more than interested!

This thread is awesome.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Monkey Fritz said:


> In the process of uploading the radio series to grooveshark if you're at all interested. All 264 tracks.
> They had a discombobulated partial collection, so I'm trying to fix it. Lol.


Want!



dalsgaard said:


> I'm more than interested!
> 
> This thread is awesome.


Yes, yes it is!


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Totally a Whovian! I was weaned onto it at birth by my Mother, who swears we used to watch it together with her holding me in her arms.....I only can recall back to the 4th doctor, Tom Baker, however. 

I enjoy greatly watching how each actor presents the Doctor. How certain aspects of the personality changes. I thought that I would not care for Matt Smith as the Doctor, because he is so young, but I have found myself liking him anyhow. He's really adorable as the Doctor, and I love the absent mindedness he brings to the character, it reminds me of some of the past doctors. My personal favorite is number Nine(Echelson), I refer to him as 'Emo' Doctor. I also fell in love with Torchwood, by default. 

I turned all my kids into Whovians also, and we have managed to amass not only the complete new series and specials, but the original pilot episode and many episodes from the fourth Doctor(Tom Baker)onwards. I guess my 12 year old puts it best

"look at us, a family of nerds, going nowhere but the couch and watching Doctor Who all weekend!" LOL


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Eylrid said:


> Moffat's writing is boss!
> 
> Did you know Douglas Adams wrote and co-wrote some episodes? List of Doctor Who writers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Douglas Adams and The Hitchhikers Guide is easily my most favorite book, and the one most likely to be taken by me if I were stranded on a desert island.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Napoleptic said:


> What are your thoughts on this?


That's hilarious!


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

That was awesome!!

*runs off to post in venting thread*


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

The Da-leks are NOT I-N-T-Peeeee!

We are.. Cybermen.


----------



## Confounded (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been watching a lot of the Fourth Doctor lately... he's definitely one of my favorites. 






Though, I'm still getting my head around the fact that the British eat candies that are _shaped like babies_... how creepy is that?


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

dalsgaard said:


> Daleks are so not ESTJ. They must be ISTJ. But what about the cybermen?
> 
> DALEK: Da-leks have no con-cept of el-e-gance.
> Cybermen: This is ob-vi-ous.


Dalek-Cybermen Trash Talk = Best Dr. Who Dialogue Ever.

(prior to _The Doctor's Wife_)

Uh, yes. I do love _Doctor Who_. We are currently watching John Pertwee's run. (3rd Doctor)

And yeah, Daleks are definitely not INTP. I don't recall the last time an INTP had the energy to try to conquer the universe and commit omnicide. :wink:


----------

